# 2yrs later, i miss you like it was yesterday



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

2 yrs ago my sister and her husband had to send Kyle to the rainbow bridge. they got him from the humane society, he had his quirks(who wouldn't if you were abused) but was the sweetest dog in the world. they gave him a wonderful life full of love, he didn't know what love was till they took him home, and oh how he was loved, from his new parents, his aunt and his grandparents. he developed a mass on his side, xrays were taken and he also had a huge tumor in his abdomen, he had to have it removed plus his spleen and one adrenal gland. if that wasn't bad enough the surgeon also found that he had laryngeal paralysis. he recovered quickly and my sister did research and found meds to help him with his breathing. we had 8 GREAT months with him after this whole ordeal. the day came when he wasn't Kyle anymore, he was having such a hard time breathing(the medication wasn't helping anymore), he didn't want to eat and my sister knew as hard as it was, it was time to let him go. she loved him from the begining and loved him to the end. tears are falling as i type this, i miss that guy so much, Denise


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

more tears tonight....sounds like you gave him the most you could..good for you! sorry for your loss..its so hard


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Remembering you and you family today Kyle!!!

Hooch


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

oh man, poor fella, but that must make your family feel so good.. to take an abused/lonely dog and give him a home, and give him love and make his life actually enjoyable and happy, even if for a short time.. 

take care,
Tim


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you- Kyle was very blessed to have a family to love and care for him after a bad beginning.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry. My thoughts are with you and your family. Kyle was a beautiful collie. Your sister provided him with a good life and I bet he is still thanking her for that at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I cannot believe it's been 2 years since Kyle passed. I remember when Kyle passed...Hugs to your family.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

It is great to remember and to cry. My Amanda passed in February and there is not a day that I don't think of her and all the joy that she brought to my life. It is so nice that you have a special bond with that lovely pup. 

My prayers are with you

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie

Amanda at the Bridge..........we miss you!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How lucky he was to have found such a wonder family with so much love. Bless this sweet little boy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my, that really brings tears to my eyes. How blessed he was for the last part of his life!


----------

